# CT - Fisher lift piston off XV2 - great upgrade for XV



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Light use, was on a 2015 plow that was junked. Very good shape. ONLY the lift ram itself, no hoses, pins, or the triangle.

This is a good upgrade for the XtremeV (XV) plows as they came with a smaller 1.5" piston. This provides additional hydro power for lifting, especially a 9.5 plow full of snow in scoop position.

List price is $285, cheapest online is $245 shipped. $150 cash takes it. Weighs about 20lbs if you want it shipped it rides on your dime.


----------

